# Dandenong factory workers find viper in plumbing supplies



## RoryBreaker (Nov 17, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-11-...by-shocked-factory-workers-in-dandeno/6947086


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 17, 2015)

Hoser still does call-outs? Gee...


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 17, 2015)

It doesn't look like it is in very good condition, I'm tossing up as a trimeresurus sp. (or whatever it is nowadays) or a miss-ID of a red-tailed rat. It's a shame it is going to be euthanised though, I hate it how exotics have to be killed on sight but I guess it is to prevent disease.

- - - Updated - - -
[MENTION=36635]NickGeee[/MENTION] don't you mean Geee?


----------



## Allan (Nov 18, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> I'm tossing up as a trimeresurus sp. (or whatever it is nowadays) or a miss-ID of a red-tailed rat.



You're right, doesn't have the head of an trimeresurus. Definitely not albolabris.


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, and if it was a trimeresurus I remember one or two species having a red tail, though it does seem suspicious there is no side-on picture, so it definitely has the possibility. If it is a viper I hope it doesn't become another venomoid for kids to fondle :/


----------

